# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  wrist pumps :scratch:

## morton30

Ok this is a strange one and only started having it the last few days my wrists are getting pumped on both wrists i have never heard of this or seen it before anyone heard of this its really messing up my workouts because the wrists get fatigued before the muscle im trying to work and limiting my reps below is pic showing where pump is happening hard to see on picture though

----------


## GearHeaded

what are you running ? may be high estrogen (which is not necessarily a bad thing) .. also use wrist straps for all your pulling movements

----------


## morton30

ive been on 500mg test 50mg dbol with no ai for the past 5 weeks ive ditched the dbol 3 days ago. so yea that would explain it then. im only on 500mg test now so hopefully it will start coming down a bit. thanks for the reply mate

----------


## GearHeaded

ok yeah no doubt then , its just an estrogen pump and a bit of extra water retention

----------

